# Vapeking Menlyn Maine Central Square launch Pictures



## Paulie (30/4/18)

Hey all

Here pics of the launch of the new shop 































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Paulie (30/4/18)

Will post more soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (30/4/18)

Thank you @Paulie 

It looks amazing!
Oh wow, is that Mike with the beard. haha
I think I also saw Anees Kara there in one of the photos sitting at the table. 

Looks great and lots of action going on.

Can't wait to visit and sorry for not being able to make it -


----------



## Hooked (30/4/18)

Looks like a great store. Congrats @Paulie! Next year in Cape Town?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

